

InternMatch: Matching the Smartest Interns With the Hottest Tech Startups - danielle17
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/audrey-watters/internmatch-matching-the-_b_841189.html

======
jdp23
InternMatch did a great job at the Innovate 100 Pitch Slam in Seattle (where
they finished second). From my writeup at the time: "The crowd went wild after
InternMatch’s dramatic reveal at the end of their minute: the person giving
the presentation was actually an intern! Gotta love that."

